# sory im postin so many threads,anybody hunt squirrel w/ bow?



## Grant (Aug 27, 2004)

hey, im lookin 4 a chalenge. so my idea is to build a blind and lure some squrels in w/ penuts and a distress call, and pop them w/ my old jinings bow/ any advice, coments, or smart remarks?????!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Grant

Ya, I have shot a few squirrels with a bow. Back in the 80's I purchased 1000 Port Oxford Premium shafts. Back then I got them for $180. It was a six month wait for premium shafts, but they were worth it. I wanted good but cheap arrows for shooting fury little suckers out of the trees. I purchased 11/32 shafts, and empty 38 special or 357 mag cases fit perfectly for a cheap blunt. I also stripped turkey and goose primaries for cheap feathers. The complete arrow shot very well, and cost me about $0.30 each. I used five untrimmed feathers to reduce range on my arrows so they didn't fly off into areas unknown. The area I hunt for squirrels is posted and an arrow would have to travel two miles to get to anyone else. Still, it's best to be safe, and five untrimmed feathers really cut your range. I also always carried a judo when I was deer hunting from a tree stand. I don't like a loud mouth squirrel telling every deer in the woods where I am at. Now I carry a slingshot for the same thing. My knees give out sometimes and I don't want to be stopped dead by a safety belt so I have gone to a Double Bull blind. I have had squirrels at five six yards from me. They spot the blind often, but don't normally sound the alarm to everything else in the woods. I don't know where you are from, but in North Dakota I would use cheap sunflower seeds as a lure. If there are sunflowers in the shelterbelt I am deer hunting I will have five or six squirrels pass my position the last hour of the day.


----------



## surfingdwedge (Mar 19, 2004)

I used to but i found it to inhumane for me. It was definately not inhumane when you could get a nice head shot but other than that it was.

-Jake


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

I used to bag a lot of em with a bow....just practice ....practice and practice some more. Be sure of your shot. You can use many types of tips on your arrows. No need to go real expensive. I used everting from feild tpis to multi-blade broadheads. The best was the blunt shock tip with wire ring. I used the flu-flu arrow fletching. Again be sure of you aim piont. Try rabbits and really become humbbled......


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I've never shot a squirrel with my bow but have shot lots of pocket gophers out in the cattle pastures. I used Zwickey Judo tips, these would kill instantly and even on misses the arrows are easily retrieved. Lots of fun!


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

I do it, I just use field tips and the cheapest carbon arrows I can buy. I always throw out a pile of corn or regular mixed birdseed for them, they come and you also get bunnies, pheasants, doves, etc. Shooting squirrels with a bow is hard but fun.


----------



## squirrellhunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes. Don't we all love squirrell huntin"


> :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: Gitt R Donn


----------



## squirrellhunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Grant said:


> hey, im lookin 4 a chalenge. so my idea is to build a blind and lure some squrels in w/ penuts and a distress call, and pop them w/ my old jinings bow/ any advice, coments, or smart remarks?????!!


----------



## squirrellhunter (Dec 19, 2005)

You can hunt squirrrells with anything. I have slaughtered scores by climbing a tree to get to a nest, then taking a hunting knife and stabbing the nest. Merciless, but albeit, a good sport that puts food on the table :sniper:


----------



## squirrellhunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Why hasnt any body replied to my quotes? Merry Christmas and a squirrell filled new year. :beer:


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I have shot a few with my bow, they were some tame city squirrels at my mother in laws. Her town has become over populated with squirrels and she wanted me to take a few out. Being it is in city limits I couldnt shoot my 22. I used the blunt tips and old broadheads, the old broadheads werent bad about going under the grass. The blunt tips knock the hell out of the little critters though. I have tried the zwikey judo points but after awhile the wires tend to bend and they just tear up. But needless to say lots of fun... By the way man you climb the trees and stab the nests? Its easier to shoot them out with a 12 gauge, but whatever turns you on ......


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

hey guys I'm from pa and I'm an avid traditoinal archer. To practice for denton hill I take some arrows with the bird wire and some rubber small game tips and practice my shooting.It's good to be in the woods. I only shoot at close range and the squirrels don't suffer. It's fun. Didn't know there were any other wierdos like me out there  good hunting


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

ive busted a few while deer hunting missed a white one 3 times this year and i missed a big fox squirrel up a tree now i have an arrow about 60 feet up a hickory tree, but i did get a rabbit and a grey fox this year


----------

